

Open source drivers for SoC GPUs - sciurus
http://blog.emmanueldeloget.com/index.php?post/2013/01/12/Open-source-drivers-for-SoC-GPUs

======
lifeguard
My read is MALI GPU is the way to go in the short term. More people working on
it.

GPU drivers are holding back the <$50 linux desktop in my opinion. XBMC looks
nice.

Sure, android works great but that is not a desktop environment IMO.

